# Oberon Class Submarine Model



## Manxman 52

Please could any one tell me if there is any models out there of the Oberon Class Submarine circa 1960 and not the world war two version?

Many Thanks

Manxman 52


----------



## 6639

T, S P , X and U class yes, but sorry no O CLASS
Have a look on here http://www.modelsbydesign.co.uk/model_boats.aspx
just in case i missed one though.
neil.


----------



## Manxman 52

nhp651 said:


> T, S P , X and U class yes, but sorry no O CLASS
> Have a look on here http://www.modelsbydesign.co.uk/model_boats.aspx
> just in case i missed one though.
> neil.


Neil

Thank you I shall I will have a look at the link

Kind Regards

Manxman52


----------



## AJPaxton

http://www.otwdesigns.com/

hi, they have the oberon class sub


----------

